# eco friendly soap packaging



## Brandee' (May 3, 2009)

Does any one have some sophisticated and eco friendly ways to package soap for mass selling? I am looking for something that can wrap soap quickly, but still has a definite hand made feel.


----------



## heartsong (May 3, 2009)

*x*

you might try the cigar band strip around your soaps.  there are some sites that carry recyled paper embedded with flower seeds that you just tear up and bury, too.

www.flowerseedpaper

www.plantablepapers.com


----------



## LJA (May 3, 2009)

(I love the seed paper idea too)
I've seen cute burlap packaging, tied with acorns or cinnamon sticks etc.  Those sisal bags are nice too.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Kraft cardboard , cut in bands ? Papertwist ? Do it yourself frayed paper ?

Kitn


----------

